# - Palladium Button 1.7g



## samuel-a (Mar 24, 2011)

This Pd was recovered solely from Monolithic Capacitors, and refined once.

I finally got the time and purchased new propane/oxygen rig, the Pd powder melted within 3 minutes, but i did suffered a loss of metal (about 5 grain) and i believe the cause is excess O2 in the flame. on the other hand, less O2, mean more carbon introduced to the melt. You can see the porous structure, this is from the oxygen react with the molten metal and jumping out of the crucible.

The button weight is 1.7g and i believe it to be 99% and higher Pd with possible contaminates to be; Ag and Cu (from the used melting dish).


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 25, 2011)

What was the weight of monolithics processed to get this?


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 25, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> What was the weight of monolithics processed to get this?



This was about 150g of assorted MCC's, but i still have some locked up in solution so i can't tell exact yield.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 27, 2011)

In case you are interested.

A re-refining of the above button reviled the following contaminates that ware removed (% of button weight):
Pt, 3-5%
Ag, <1%
Cu, <0.5% (estimation) 
Ni, unknown

A re-refining was done by dissolving, Ag separation, Pt separation, Pd precipitation, calcining and melting.

A total of 0.4g ware removed from the first button to yield 1.3g palladium button. Wight loss is duo to: removed contaminates, some Pd is still locked in solution and melting losses.




I have managed to control the beast and this time melting went through without O2 gassing reaction.

If this of any interest to anyone, I'll further refine it with NH4OH and compare visual results. Just make a sound... 8)


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2011)

You need a push or doing it anyway? :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 27, 2011)

lol

doing it anyway (when time allows), wondered if to post or not.

man, i wish i had a better macro option in my cam...


----------

